# GP3300 Carrot top vs. Zebra Striped, What's the difference ?



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Anyone ?


----------



## B.Sousa (Feb 5, 2003)

heres the thing i've gone over this numerous times and there is no difference. it was just another way for trinity to get some kind of hype going to sell more batteries. the only difference is the zebra stripes are supposed to be a higher voltage cell when it comes from gp. gp has a matching system and they are supposed to be 1.15 volt or higher for an avg. when the matchers get them but it does not matter because the cells all react different when they are zapped a 1.15 may only go to a 1.16 and another may go to a 1.19. so it's basically usless if you ask me. remember when trinity had panasonic stock metals black and silver shrink and then they went and had ultra metals not long after gold shrink and said these ultra metals have higher voltage and was some other bull crap that was all a hype before the snowbirds just to get people to buy them beacasue only trinity has them. it's all a big pile of crap if you ask me gp has produced an awesome cell which ever way you look at it and hope they keep doing it for years to come. as long as you get packs from a good matcher which 95% of them are good theres nothing to worry about. remember this is only my .02 but what i was told by many matchers. hope this helped, Brad Sousa


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

same cell different wrap thats all!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

A matcher friend of mine got a bunch of the "zebra" cells and the majority of them were worse than the "coppertops" he had been matching. The only difference was price, the zebras were more expensive. Like the others said, another way for Trinity to make more money since they can't get an exclusive with GP like they have with Panasonic and Sanyo. Can't get an exclusive, make everybody think you have something special by putting it in different shrink.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Thank you all


----------

